# Wanted: 2 BR resort for December 27 - January 3 Orlando



## soccermom25

Looking for a 2 bedroom condo in the Orlando area for Dec. 20-27th AND December 27 - January 3rd.

Rose


----------



## voyager1

Sent you a P.M.


----------



## soccermom25

*Orlando Resort 2-bedroom Dec. 27 - Jan. 3rd*

We are looking for a 2 bedroom condo in the Orlando area for December 27 - January 3rd.

Rose


----------



## soccermom25

Wanted: 2 bedroom condo at Bonnet Creek, Orange Lake or Summer Bay Resort. Need the week of Dec. 27 - Jan. 3. 

Rose


----------



## soccermom25

*Wanted: 2 BR resort for December 27 - January 3*

Looking for a 2 or 3 bedroom Orlando resort for Dec. 27 - Jan. 3rd. 

Glenn


----------



## ronandjoan

Did you check the 2 bd sleep 8 listed in the rentals offered?


----------



## soccermom25

Do you have Wyndham Bonnet Creek for the week of Dec. 27 - Jan. 3rd?

Rose


----------



## soccermom25

*Wanted: 2 BR resort for December 27 - January 3*

Looking for a 2 or 3 bedroom Orlando resort for Dec. 27 - Jan. 3.


----------



## soccermom25

*Wanted: 2 bdrm. at Orange Lake Resort*

Need a 2 or 3 bedroom at Orange Lake or other Orlando Resort! 12/27 - 1/3 or 12/26 - 1/2.....

Rose


----------



## DeniseM

Rose - If you wish to add to this request, please post in the same thread, rather than starting new ones - thank you.


----------



## soccermom25

*Still looking for Dec. 27-Jan. 3*

I am looking for a 2 or 3 bedroom unit at an Orlando resort. Cancellations? HELP!

Thank you,
Rose


----------



## DeniseM

Rose - Instead of starting a new thread each day, please add your new post to this thread.  Adding a new post will bump the thread up to the top of the forum.


----------

